# Plant ID. Help Please



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Pix cannot be oversize. Downscale the image and try again. Read Rader's FAQ on the subject. http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-Photo-uploading-and-misc-other-forum-tips-**

In the upload dialog, use the "basic uploader" option button. The default setting uses a funky script that often fails on browsers.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

They are 600x600. I have uploaded many pictures in the past.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Trying smaller. 640x480 doesn't work either. I'll try again later.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

look up sweet autumn clematis. Might be the vine in question.


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

let's just all throw guesses out there without seeing this vine...


virginia creeper, best bee vine ever


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I posted to Facebook. Turns out to be Wild Clematis.

10 points for Ruth for a good guess.

-10 points for Arbol.

Thanks,
Alex

I still can't load 640 x 480. This is the size I have been using since coming to BeeSource. Maybe that is now too big.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Clematis in fruit, 
Posted mostly as a test of image problems
Using the "basic uploader" option.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

JWChesnut said:


> Pix cannot be oversize. Downscale the image and try again. Read Rader's FAQ on the subject. http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...oom for this new information. :scratch:
> Alex


----------

